# Talked on phone with her; date today



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

A while back I met this girl on POF. She was actually the one who messaged me first. We got to talking and I eventually got her phone number. I didn't even have to ask her for it. Talk about making things easy for me, haha. She said I could message her if I ever wanted to hang out. I told her I would, and took a week before doing so because of midterms/school. 

On Thursday, I texted her telling her I was done my midterms and that I was free this or next weekend to do something. We decided to get together Sunday, which is today. She asked me what we should do and I told her to let me sleep on it as it was pretty late. I also told her that we should talk on the phone at least once before meeting each other. She agreed, and said I could call her the following evening. 

Fast forward to Friday night. It's 7 o'clock, I have my phone in my hand, and I'm nervous as heck. I spend the entire next hour staring at the "Call" button on my phone with my thumb hovered over it. 7 turns to 8, and I still haven't called her. Now my brother is yelling at me because he wants to start the movie we rented. It was either now or never. I shut my eyes, said "**** it", and just pressed call. 

It went to voicemail. I left a quick message telling her to call me back knowing full well I wasn't going to be able to answer her because of the movie. 

After the movie, which lasted like 3 hours, I checked my phone. She left me a text, apologizing for not answering. She was apparently in a car with people when I called, making the conversation all the more awkward, especially for her, if she had answered. I text her back, asking if she would like to go ice skating. She says yes. 

Saturday, my phone rings around 4:30. It's her. We talk for a few, and I elaborate on the date a bit more. I'm meeting her this afternoon at 3 and I'm incredibly nervous. I think I may need to consume some alcohol for this.

And I pray to God she doesn't ask me about my past relationships as there are none. First date of my life and it's happening today, folks. I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aww. I am excited for you. I hope it goes well. And don't sweat too much about the no relationships thing - that's definitely not a deal breaker to a lot of girls and some even prefer it.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool  Good luck with the date man


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice, man! Good luck!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks.  And I forgot to mention that I'm driving out to her area for this one. It's snowing right now and I don't know if it's going to let up anytime soon. Hopefully the roads will be clear, otherwise, I don't know... I don't really like driving in the snow, lol.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow. Well done! I hope you enjoy yourself. :yes


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

GO GET EM TIGER!! lol happy for you.


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

YEAH!!!!!

That's great! Let us know how it turns out. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## G22 (Feb 27, 2011)

Purple Pen said:


> Fast forward to Friday night. It's 7 o'clock, I have my phone in my hand, and I'm nervous as heck.* I spend the entire next hour staring at the "Call" button on my phone with my thumb hovered over it. *7 turns to 8, and I still haven't called her.


OMG, I feel for you so badly. I've been through this! The feeling of rather crawling through broken glass because at least you'd know what you'd be in for.

Good luck to you on the date.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck dude, sounds like you handled the situation mighty fine.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey guys, so overall I think the date went all right. She's a super nice girl, really bubbly, too. She isn't a very good skater, though, and actually fell once. I helped her up of course, and probably should have offered to hold her hand from that point on, but alas...I was too chicken. There were moments of silence, and things did get a little awkward for me when she asked what I like to do for fun with my friends; nothing really. My best friend lives in Edmonton and the other I hardly get together with. I didn't tell her that. Afterwards, we went for some sushi and then called it a date. I walked her to her car, shook her hand, and told her I had a good time. She told me she did, too, and that she wanted to see me again. And...yeah, I told her I would give her a call sometime soon about a second date. I don't know where things are headed, but I can at least say now that I have been on a date before, haha.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

:boogie:banana:drunk:hb:nw 
Thats great!Thats awsome! thats grawsome!


----------



## The Ones (May 2, 2010)

This is just too cool, man. Keep up the good work, and good luck!!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome!  Glad to hear it went well  Good luck for the next one


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

YEAH!!!

That's great PurplePen, I was waiting for you to post on what happened. Let us know how the next date turns out.

I happy for you.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

:yay nice to hear good things happening


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! And hopefully she truley does want to go on another one and wasn't just being polite. ^^;


----------



## Properties (Feb 27, 2011)

Purple Pen said:


> Thanks everyone! And hopefully she truley does want to go on another one and wasn't just being polite. ^^;


Trust me, you would know if she didn't want to go on an other date with you! The fact that she said she wanted to see you and hang out with you again and SPEND TIME WITH YOU means she likes you to some extent. I admire your courage as first dates are quite scary but you succeeded. Next time you meet up with her try getting closer, holding hands etc...

Ice skating for a first date is ingenious, and truly Canadian lol :clapNicely done!
-Props


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, you're probably right. I guess should probably call or text her tonight, then. I avoided doing so last night because I didn't want to come across as desperate or something. XD


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

that's awesome, i'm so glad for you!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Situation, guys. I got a text message this morning from her; she's throwing a party this Saturday and told me to add her on Facebook for the "deets".

Couple problems. I don't really use my Facebook. I have actually already told her this, but yeah... She did seem to dig the fact that I'm not obsessed with it, though. I think I only have, like, 16 friends on it, lol. A bit embarrassing as she appears to have over 500. 

Now, the party... I don't like parties. I have only been to one in my lifetime and it was the first time I got drunk as well. I spent the majority of the night on a couch feeling like ****. Wasn't fun. *Sigh* I don't know what to do... I was actually planning to go snowboarding Saturday.


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Purple Pen said:


> Situation, guys. I got a text message this morning from her; she's throwing a party this Saturday and told me to add her on Facebook for the "deets".
> 
> Couple problems. I don't really use my Facebook. I have actually already told her this, but yeah... She did seem to dig the fact that I'm not obsessed with it, though. I think I only have, like, 16 friends on it, lol. A bit embarrassing as she appears to have over 500.
> 
> Now, the party... I don't like parties. I have only been to one in my lifetime and it was the first time I got drunk as well. I spent the majority of the night on a couch feeling like ****. Wasn't fun. *Sigh* I don't know what to do... I was actually planning to go snowboarding Saturday.


Well, i think most people's facebook friends aren't really friends. I only actually talk to 1 or 2 people on my friends list. Besides, you've already explained that you don't use fb much.

As for the party, you could go and treat it as an exposure excercise. Or you could not go, but explain to her that it's because you're shy/ have SA and are not yet ready to go to a party and that you don't usually tell people that, but you trust her.

Self-disclosure builds friendships/relationships (according to my psychology text books).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oooh, tough situation.

I doubt you'd spend much quality time with this girl at this party. Especially if it is a big one. It might not be worth the stress just to get 3 minutes to talk with her.

If you were planning on going snowboarding and don't like parties - sounds like a good reason not to go, to me personally. Just tell her you already had the snowboarding plans. And try and set up another time to hang out doing something better suited to your personality. 

Good luck!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, you two. I was actually supposed to go boarding last Saturday but my brother and friend both canceled on me. I told her this when we went skating on Sunday, so she is aware that I like to go on Saturdays. I think this excuse may be vaild.


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

All i'd say is maybe, even if you choose not to go, still use it as an opportunity to build the relationship, by explaining even just a little bit why you can't come, or afterwards asking her how it went, or asking her if she wants to do something the next weekend, or saying you wish she could come snowboarding if she didn't have the party, etc.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome, man! I really enjoyed reading this thread. :boogie



wheels00 said:


> As for the party, you could go and treat it as an exposure excercise. Or you could not go, but explain to her that it's because you're shy/ have SA and are not yet ready to go to a party and that you don't usually tell people that, but you trust her.


I think this is the soundest advice as far as the party goes. As much as I'd feel compelled to, I'd avoid using the snowboarding as an excuse. Honesty would be the way to go for me.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I told her I'm going boarding as planned, but if they decide to cancel on me again, I'll go to the party. She seemed cool about it, though, and said that I can bring my friends along to the party as it's an open invite. Hah... I also asked her if she wanted to do something Sunday. She said it'll depend on whether or not she can get everyone out and the place cleaned up.


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well played, sir, well played. Maybe you could help her clean.


----------



## dragonborn (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck dude!


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

that's cool, great date story


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Well so much for seeing her tomorrow, I gotta work! >_>


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Must have more details, congrats so far dude...you're ahead of me and I'm 3 years older than you... I'm about to ask a girl out right now so wish me luck.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

She texted me this morning, asking if I wanted to do something this week. Got another date Thursday evening. 



rymo said:


> Must have more details, congrats so far dude...you're ahead of me and I'm 3 years older than you... I'm about to ask a girl out right now so wish me luck.


I read your thread. That's great, man! And I can't believe you went to bar just like that all by yourself! Good luck, eh.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Very cool, man. Sounds like you've got a great thing going.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

awesome, congrats!  she seems interested in you. i'm so glad she was okay with the party situation, that could have been a disaster


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I feel kind of stupid having to ask this, but what do you guys think is the most appropriate thing to do when I see her tomorrow? Should I give her a hug? Shake her hand again (probably not, too formal)? Do nothing?


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)

Purple Pen said:


> I feel kind of stupid having to ask this, but what do you guys think is the most appropriate thing to do when I see her tomorrow? Should I give her a hug? Shake her hand again (probably not, too formal)? Do nothing?


If you're feeling playful and confident, point at your cheek and ask for a kiss, otherwise just go for the hug.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmm, think I'll try the hug. :b


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm curious how that ended\.


----------



## thewalkindude (Mar 5, 2011)

i too would like to hear how this is going.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

need my daily dose of update. Hope its going well.

Sas >>> tmz


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh, we didn't even end up going out last Thursday night. I called her after she got off work around 8 and we decided to meet at the movie theatre at 10, but an hour later she calls me and says she's too tired and asks if we could reschedule. Understandable. The theatre is like a half an hour away and she did also work a full day doing her horse riding thing; I honestly don't get her job, lol. And Friday I texted her asking what she was doing for the night. She said she was going Blues Dancing and that I was welcomed to join her. She also added that she would understand if I didn't want to as it's not for everyone. I politely said no thanks. Haven't talked to her since, actually.


----------

